# Should I take him to the vet?



## AmyH (Jul 24, 2013)

I am getting worried about Twinkle again!
I have changed both hamsters back to their original cages as Twinkle was getting himself in too much of a state to stay in there. Ever since putting him back in his old cage he has been a lot happier.
I have noticed though, he has a little bald patch on his nose.. I noticed a little scratch on there when I took him out of the new cage and just thought he had hurt himself in there but now his fur has started coming off around it.. Is that something to worry about?

Also, when he knows I'm in the room, he will run around his cage like a madman and won't stop until I open it. When I open it and put my hand in, he will grip tight hold of my hand and climb up my arm.. I wouldn't mind but he acts like I don't handle him at all! But when I've got him out, he will shake like he's scared so ill hold him close and talk to him but he looks around the room like he's scared of something..

I also noticed yesterday, Ralph and Twinkle both bite their cages aggressively.. Is this something to be concerned about or is that them filing down their teeth? I have toys in their cages to help them with their teeth but they don't seem too interested in them,
Yesterday, Twinkle went to stand on his see-saw to reach the cage bars but he fell off as he reached up.. That has never happened before and he just seems to be concerning me.

On the bright side, Ralph has settled down a lot and enjoys our lovely cuddles each night.

I have owned a lot of hamsters but no hamster has ever worried me this much before!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hamsters bar chew for many reasons, however if its new occurance its likely it could be an indication that they are un happy with something or may be trying to get your attention.

the bold spot on the nose sounds like its from obsessive bar chewing


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

How big are their cages?
Do they have plenty of toys and a decent sized wheel in their cages?


----------

